# Your experience: Skills Assessment and DIAC number of years work experience same?



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi there,

I am interested in whether the number of years of work experience stated in the Skills Assessment letter ever gets imposed by DIAC with a lesser number of years experience.

Does that ever happen? Or do the number of years stated by the assessment letter always correlate/equal with the assessment by DIAC?

I'm looking forward to reading about your experience.

Thanks in advance and best regards.
firedragon


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

firedragon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am interested in whether the number of years of work experience stated in the Skills Assessment letter ever gets imposed by DIAC with a lesser number of years experience.
> 
> ...


It does happen but extremely rare, otherwise DIAC calculates your work experience based on the assessment letter. As long as your documents clearly proving your work experience & qualifications are in place you should be fine and don't worry about it at all.

When they reject the assessment letter / work experience it's only in cases where the DIAC case officer may not be satisfied that your work matches the nominated occupation (yes EVEN if the assessment letter says so, its crazy but happened to a couple of people on this forum & others). 

Usually its when the applicant's documents are weak or after a job verification call the diac officer isn't satisfied for some reason, or if the case officer finds out that part of your work was "part-time" rather than full time so they may take away a few years/months...Again, its a rare occurrence so no worries.


----------



## TheItGuy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, I would like to begin with giving a brief on my profile, please pardon me if I posted in the wrong place or something as I am new and happy to be corrected.

Profile,
India---
-Way back in the nov of 2005 I started working as an office assistant, I think I was in my 12th standard or something, doing admin tasks and clerical jobs for some cash.Did this for 2 years roughly.

- Got promoted as a Junior Consultant, mostly assistting business analysts and system analysts and handling 1st and 2nd level user issues on a help desk, serving clients in the US. The company had grown as well.

-Next Jump was in I think the second year of my engineering when I got promoted as a Junior Business Analyst, continuing to work during the nights serving the clients in the US and going to college in the day, was pursuing computer science engineering at that time.Worked roughly 3.5 years at this profile.

Australia--
- Currently I hold a masters in IT from an australian university and I qualify to apply as a business analyst.

Querry--
The experience documents I can produce are--
--Payslip from the company telling how much was I paid
--An experience certificate that would tell all my duties that I performed
(The company is a multi-national at this time by the way)
--Any check or verification could be done with the company in regards to me.

The documents I cant produce are--
-- A bank statement showing the salary being credited in the account.
-- A tax returns document.

Why ? 
Because , I was a student and was paid cash as I was not even a graduate, but what started as a thing to have some pocket money along with my studies, turned into quite a serious role as a Business analyst. Possibly the company wanted to save some money on Taxes or something.

My question : Since, I am going to apply for ACS and eventually submit an EOI, should I mention this experience to get the five points for 3 years of full-time work(30 hours a week during nights) as a business analyst or should I just apply with 60 points and hope for the best. I dont want to risk a complete rejection because I am unable to provide some bank statement and tax returns, and by the way I was paid quite less and was not a taxable income until the final 3 months of my work before I left for Australia.

Guys, I am on the verge of submittinng the EOI, prompt responses and your help would be very deeply appreciated.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi mate,

the information I can give you now that I still haven't got my visa for various reasons is the following. Please note that I am neither a lawyer nor a migration agent, so this represents my opinion.

When applying for the visa, keep in mind that

a) You must select a profession that is on the SOL.
b) All your work experience must be in that particular profession. 
c) The relevant authority must assess your qualification.

d) *Only* post-graduate work experience will be given points for by DIAC. You can still mention your under-graduate work experience when applying for ACS assessment. I did that and I would recommend that. However, I was advised by a migration agent that DIAC (not the ACS) will only and exclusively give you points for work experience that was post-graduate *and* in the relevant profession. So I would mention the full work experience (if proof of work is available) including the undergraduate one to the ACS. But I would only mention post-graduate work experience in the EOI.

I'm still in a similar situation, not knowing if I'll have enough points. But if you're in doubt about anything you claim, you should not claim it at all. You may have to wait longer with less points, but at least you're going to know your minimum number of points when you submit the EOI. Note that you can always (!) modify your EOI as long as you haven't been invited. This applies to EOI drafts as well as to submitted EOIs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

firedragon said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> the information I can give you now that I still haven't got my visa for various reasons is the following. Please note that I am neither a lawyer nor a migration agent, so this represents my opinion.
> 
> ...


What if some one don't have the Bachelors Degree, A diploma in CS, with Software Engineering experience of 7 years, how many point will this applicant earn, 
Any idea....


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I would urge the potential immigrants to read booklet 6 that entails to claiming points for 190 and 189 visa categories.



justujoo said:


> What if some one don't have the Bachelors Degree, A diploma in CS, with Software Engineering experience of 7 years, how many point will this applicant earn,
> Any idea....


----------

